# Third time's a charm



## chong420 (Apr 13, 2006)

alright...germinated four bag seeds that i picked up last week and planted all of 'em with one already sprouted out of the soil..cracked open the "free" pack and tossed 2 durban X skunk (or something like that) into the paper towel too, but they still haven't cracked open yet..and i got rid of the shitty bag seed that i picked up like 2 weeks ago..they didn't crack as well..jus waiting on the durban..

got 'em in 4 16 oz. cups, two with 1/3 vermiculite, 1/3 perlite and the rest soil..the other two which i planted today has half perlite and half soil..(soil is from Expert Gardener..Perfect Mix..10-8-6)..seeing as i over watered my first 2 attempts, i figured i'd better start adding some perlite..we'll see how it goes..gonna go on a strict watering schedule..before planting, i took the cups of soil mix and watered 'em down til water ran out the bottom and let the soil settle and excess water drain..then i planted..figured that'll last 'em for the first week when they break soil..then it's every third day..dunno if the last one will make it..i thought i planted it too deep and went diggin in the cup..didn't find the seed so i just covered it up..i may have moved it further down or up..dunno..wait and see i guess..i was gonna go 'dro, but man you gotta shell out some bucks if you don't know how to make your own set up..plus i like the idea of the plants growing faster in that type of medium..and i alreday invested too much time and effort into organic to stop now..was gonna purchase an HPS, but damn, i can't even grow using fluorescents! lol..but we'll see..(and yes i know the advantages of using HPS..but i'm still learning how to keep these f*ckers from dying!!)

my damn veg box that i made holds too much heat..so there in the closet under the 4 ft. fluoro's..one CW and one WW (had to take the shroom bucket out..which still hasn't shown any signs of mycelium)..plus when they get bigger i'll hit 'em with the four 15 watt fluoro's mounted on the four walls inside the closet under the shop light..also got 4 26 watt cfl's standing by..13,540 lumens total...oh yeah..i'm ready

and there it is..i figure on two of them, im just gonna use Super Thrive (oh how i love thee) and the others i haven't figured out yet..it's still too early..hopefully these will make it past the second week..


----------



## beginning grower (Apr 13, 2006)

half perlite is too much, your plant's root system wont be able to get ahold of enough soil to have good grounds.  if you grow it with 1/2 perlite your plant will most likely tip over.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 14, 2006)

*Whats up chong420. I see your at it again. I wish you all the luck this time around. If i can be of any help to ya just send me a PM. *


----------



## chong420 (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks TBG..yeah, i'm hoping this time it goes well too..if not, i still got those Bubblicious seeds to crack open..got a little discouraged after the second one died, but i knew what i did wrong..just like i knew the first time..and i still did it..lol..damn you OVERWATERING!!  you really can't help yourself, y'know?  i mean you check on 'em everyday to see how they coming along..see if they grew any since you were gone..it's kinda like takin' pride in it y'know? like if you were smokin' with a bud and he's like "damn this is some good ass weed, bro" and you can be like.."yeah bro, it is..CUZ I GREW THAT SHIT!!"..lol..well maybe you wouldn't say that..but you'd think it..i figure, if i stick to the strict watering cycle..everything should be kosher..nice pics of the northern berry and papaya by the way...those buds are looking KILLER!!


----------



## chong420 (Apr 16, 2006)

here's some pics of the "fantastic four"..plus one of the durbans skunk whatever freebie pack decided to crack open, so i'm pretty excited about that...got the dixie cup draining in the sink as we speak..soo, hopefully it'll be the "fabulous five"..and when and if the other durban skunk wants to crack, it'll be the "sensational six"..righteous..i dunno if i would be able to handle six females in my closet..but i don't think my chances would be that good..maybe 3 of the 5..but who knows..here's some pics of 'em..


----------



## chong420 (Apr 19, 2006)

just wanted to give you guys an update on the four..that damn durban skunk that i planted turned out to be still born and the other durban seed is still germinating, which i think probably won't do anything...oh well..that's alright..i still got eight more of those and the fresh pack of bubblicious..but here they are, the four bag seed..i dunno guys, i think this time around is it!!  i think i may have finally have it down..jus watered 'em today, soaked 'em til water came out the bottoms..next feeding won't be until three days..i'm giving 'em diluted superthrive (i put a drop of ST in an empty gallon milk container, fill that into a mist bottle, but only halfway...then i fill the rest with water..gonna go full strength probably the feeding after next..too scared to do it now)..i'm soo excited!!  i've been looking at nutrients, which is something that i hadn't done before, cuz they'd die on me..need something high in N right?  and for flowering, high in P, right?  also need to pick up some root tone and some 3 gallon pots..was gonna get the 5 gallon buckets, but i don't think i want 'em growin that big..i was reading that, you basically take the bucket size and add 1 to it to give you a ball park figure of how big they'll get..so 3 gallon bucket should produce a 4 ft. plant, right?  someone correct me if i'm wrong..but i don't want 'em growing 6 feet tall on me..and man, those 3 gallon buckets are scarce!!  but i found some on Ebay that are relatively cheap..i think 10 for like six bucks or something like that..anyways, jus wanted to "fill" you guys in on the latest "scoop."  Oh yeah, i also found a hydro shop nearby with kick ass Fox Farm products..RIGHTEOUS!!


----------



## chong420 (Apr 19, 2006)

didn't realize it, but man..these pics i jus posted look like the other ones i posted the first time..maybe i should wait 2 weeks to post more pics..lol..that way you can really tell the difference..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

hehehe......you sound like me chong....proud parent...showing everyone pics that seem to look the same


----------



## chong420 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok..i figured it's been a while..i lost two of the foor (i think due to superthrive..AGAIN..lol..) and managed to save the other two..i think..they look alright to me..i got rid of the 4' tubes and threw in the compact flouro (Bro. Grunt's setup) as well as two desk lamps throwin out lumens as well..i water 'em every three days, just straight up tap water..wanna use ST on 'em, but kinda iffy..maybe in another week or two..oh yeah here's my first attempt at lst..well kinda i think..anyways, i got the stem in a twisty tie hook thing i made kinda pullin' down a bit cuz i noticed that new growth was forming at the nodes, so i wanna see what happens if i concentrate light to the lower half of the plant..should be pretty cool..hopefully it'll get that bonsai look..either way, it should be cool..still haven't made it to the 'dro shop to get those nutes either..fox farm products and a friend told me SVA and SVB..anyone heard of them?


----------



## chong420 (Apr 26, 2006)

also..you guys think that it would be a good idea to start lst before or after i transplant?  i figured what the hell, so i did it..LST training as well as a transplant couldn't kill the plant could it?  jus wondering..maybe i'll throw in some superthrive..it might just work


----------



## chong420 (May 5, 2006)

what's up..here's the latest pics of my one plant..been reading 'bout LST and wanted to try it, so i did..figured since i was growing with cfl's, might as well try to maximize what i got, especially since i do have only one plant..


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

Lookin great chong420


----------



## chong420 (May 7, 2006)

alright..the transplant well and it's adjusting to the tie downs..i can see the undergrowth devoloping quite nicely..its like a colony of littly leaves down underneath fan leaves..it's pretty cool..i hope it turns out to be female..tell me what you think..thanks..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2006)

*Whats up chong420. Your baby is looking great. You will see a big change over the next few weeks now that you started LST. That little sucker is gonna get bushy. Great job.  *


----------



## Hick (May 8, 2006)

glad to see them putterin' along for you chong. 
Some folks may not agree with me, but if it were "me"..I'd grab that ST, duct tape a nice sized rock to it, and throw it as far as I could. Then go to your closet and apologize to your ladies. 
Forget the 'misting'. Let the roots do their job. Plants that small don't need such frequent waterings. (every 3 days) Those 4/26 pictures appear 'overwatered' still/again. For now, I would postpone watering to 5 days(at least) and observe them closely. 


> (soil is from Expert Gardener..Perfect Mix..10-8-6).


..your dirt has 'more than sufficient" fertilizer _in it_ to sustain those li'l ladies for weeks. (I see burned edges and tips in the 5/04 pictures)My advice would be to "leave 'em the hell alone". Give 'em a drink of nice cool ph adjusted water once a week, untill they pop out of it.NO  nutrients, NO "super Thrive"(Ha!) Your desire to 'take care' of them, baby them, love them, is killin 'em.  Good luck.


----------



## chong420 (May 8, 2006)

thanks lady and bro grunt!! i'm trying to see this one to the end..(watch it turn out to be a male..just my luck!!)

also thanks hick..yeah i hear ya on the killin' 'em with love..yeah, i eased off that superthrive...soo no nutes..how long do you think? i haven't fed it anything..was gonna wait after a month or so..(it's been veggin' now for about 3 weeks and some days..) was gonna try fox farm grow big and big bloom....also, seeing as i started to train it, should i veg. it longer? this is the first time i'm trying LST..as well as getting a plant to live past the 2nd week...i figure i'd just veg it out for a while..i'd really like to see how many cola's pop off this sucker (she better be a friggin' female!!! gone through too many losses now to end up with a male)..thanks for your help peoples..

oh yeah here some shots that i should of posted with the last post as well as some i took today..


----------



## chong420 (May 15, 2006)

what up again..it's goin on day F"CKING FOREVER!..lol..it's like the beginning of the it's fifth week..she..i hope it's a she..is doing great!!..she's growing like a monster now..and i'm looking to get a 400 hps real soon..seen a good buy at inside sun..the econo one for like a hundred bucks..anyone try this particular one? i got two of the poison durban x skunk to germ as well as one of my fem. pack of white widow..i was thinking of trying an outside grow..haven't decided yet..but here's some latest pics..


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 15, 2006)

looking great....nice and tight and bushy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

*Whats up chong420. That lady is getting real bushy. Yes i said lady because thats what its gonna be. You are doing a great job this time around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## chong420 (May 17, 2006)

what up peoples..it's me again..here's some more pics of it..i'm really diggin this camera too..the upload is kind of a pain in the ass though, but still..well i think i might of messed it up, because i went 12/12, but not really..basically it went from 24 hrs. of light to a period of no light for 12 hrs. (*changed my mind about flowering)..went back to 24 hrs., then again another period of no light for 12 then back to 24..and now i said f"ck it, put the timer on it and it'll start 12/12 tonight..i haven't pre-sexed it, so i don't know what the fck it is..lol..i just hope if it is or was female, i didn't make it go hermie...also the i came home and the friggin' bulb of my cfl was pressed up against my plant just burnin' the crap out of her!! i was like HOLY SHIT!!..lol..i still haven't gotten the nutes or the hps..(thus the reasoning for whether to veg. or flower..)..but i am kinda curious just how much can a cfl grow produce..oh yeah, one of the durban poison's sprouted today as well, jus waiting on the other two now..


----------



## bigbudz (May 17, 2006)

Lookin really good Chong! I think this is the first time I've seen your grow journal. Happy Flowering... I just started my flowering too. Keep up the great work and you'll have some kick ass buds in no time!


----------



## chong420 (May 17, 2006)

right on bigbudz..thanks bro..


----------

